# einen kreis zeichnen..



## tomovic (9. Jul 2014)

hallo,
ich möchte gernen am Display wo antippen dann soll ein Kreis kommen.

```
public boolean onTouchEvent(MotionEvent event) {
	    int eventaction = event.getAction();

	    switch (eventaction) {
	        case MotionEvent.ACTION_DOWN: 
	        	tw.setText("down.....");
	            break;

	        case MotionEvent.ACTION_MOVE:
	        	int pos = (int)event.getX();	        	
	        	tw.setText(Integer.toString(pos)); 
	        	
	        	Paint paint = new Paint();
	        	drawCircle(event.getX(), event.getY(), 5, paint);
	        	       	
	            break;

	        case MotionEvent.ACTION_UP:   
	            // finger leaves the screen
	            break;
	    }

	    // tell the system that we handled the event and no further processing is required
	    return true; 
	}

	private void drawCircle(float x, float y, int i, Paint paint) {
		// TODO Auto-generated method stub
		
	}
```
Eclipse erstellt mir einfach eine neue Funktion.
private void drawCircle(float x, float y, int i, Paint paint) 

Laut meinem Java Buch brauche ich kein onDraw ?!

Laut Beispiel brauche ich es ?!

Meine Vorlage:
android - Draw Circle on touch - Stack Overflow


----------



## turtle (10. Jul 2014)

Du siehst aber schon, das im Beispiel gemacht wird?


```
canvas.drawCircle(x, y, 50, paint);
```


----------

